# Residual values on the up



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Trade-in values appear to be on the up. My 2010 model has gained almost £4k in the last 6 months on average. It's now almost back to what it was when I bought it Nov 2018. Anyone else noticed similar? 

Haven't had a single offer, yes including webuyanycar (as inspected, not just online) that is less than what it was late last year....I think prices have hardened despite COVID.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

In case anyone was wondering here's what the numbers look like:

Average offer value
Nov '20 £28,840
Dec '20 £29,390
Jan '21 £29,495
Feb '21 £31,855
Mar '21 £32,160
Apr '21 £33,675

I thought the prices for the early cars would level off in 3-5 years. But is it starting to happen already?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think all second hand cars have gone up, but yeah I noticed as I sold my 2015 last year for less than they are now going for!


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Prices do seem to be strengthening. Out of interest I go on WBAC to see how their offers move over the year. My TE seems to be holding its value and a dealer mentioned that demand is strong atm.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The early cars were too cheap when they dropped sub 30k, they break for parts for more than 30k.

Ive always told customers with early cars to leave them std as that’s where the premium prices will be sought.

certain early parts don’t really have much value right now but I’ll be the first on record to say that undamaged and nice condition early bits will be the ones to fetch daft prices.


----------



## IanJ (Aug 9, 2018)

yep - I think my MY2015 with just a mere 13.5k on the clock and completely standards except for a milltek Y pipe has increased in value by about £3k since I bought it just over a year ago.
I also watch the Focus RS MK2 market (had one before the GTR), they are now fetching stupid money for low miles standard cars.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

SKNAM said:


> In case anyone was wondering here's what the numbers look like:
> 
> Average offer value
> Nov '20 £28,840
> ...


 UPDATE - following the recent talk about we buy any car offering online valuations close to what they seem to end up paying, took my car to them today and they offered £37,860......


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Why did'nt you accept there offer?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm not looking to sell at the moment whilst the prices are on the up. Would rather keep hold and see what happens. Was tempted late last year to get a new GT-R but holding out to see what Nissan come up with next.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

SKNAM said:


> UPDATE - following the recent talk about we buy any car offering online valuations close to what they seem to end up paying, took my car to them today and they offered £37,860......


That's not far off what my first 09 GTR made in 2012 when I sold it. Demand must be really strong.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Yep, it's almost what I paid for it back in Nov 2018. In fact as a trade in value etc it's worth more now than it was then.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I just popped my details into their website; 2011 - 38k miles, 1 previous owner, FSH. £39.5k it said.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Are you thinking of selling Snuffy? I know someone who might be interested in an MY11..


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

JohnFK said:


> Are you thinking of selling Snuffy? I know someone who might be interested in an MY11..


No, I just wanted to see what it came up with out of interest.

But for completeness, it's a 2011 plate but a MY10. I paid £47k from a Nissan HPC, 7 years ago now, so if someone offered me £40k for it, that's bloody good going - not that I want to sell it however !


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

snuffy said:


> I just popped my details into their website; 2011 - 38k miles, 1 previous owner, FSH. £39.5k it said.


I've been counting the number of emails WBAC have seen my since I put mine in; 6 after the initial one.

Today they emailed and said it's now worth £40k. 

Are second hand values really on the up ? There was an article in a newspaper I read last week that said they were, due to people not wanting to use public transport and also wanting to buy before the ban on ICE cars.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Prices are very strong at the moment for anything decent. Supply is weak and demand is very strong. My 67 Track Edition was getting WBAC offers around £58k and then it jumped to £68k between April and mid May. I took it to be assessed and they gave it a thorough inspection over 30 minutes. Bit of haggling and they agreed £66,800 which I happily accepted. The car needed new front Alcon's and the Cup 2's are quite worn.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Good to know prices are apparently looking firm on these now. Even though they knocked about £600 off mine for a couple of stone chips, windscreen chip repair and 2 wheels with very slight scuffs (really minor, more of a 6mm scratch on both edges and I thought they were being unreasonably picky for a 2010 reg) they still offered 37,860 a couple of weeks back.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Just had an email offering more again, this time £38,570. That's after it has been seen in person (as above). So the advice seems to be to not accept the first offer.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

When I sold my 2009 after 7.5 years ownership I lost £300 on what I originally paid for it!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve been saying for a long time that the cars were undervalued, the rough cars tend to drag at the heals of decent examples.

Anyway that’s good for all us owners and our investments are gradually paying us back for the work we put in to buy them.

Happy Motoring😊


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> When I sold my 2009 after 7.5 years ownership I lost £300 on what I originally paid for it!


I sold my Esprit V8 after 2 years for £7k less that I bought it for. Now it's worth double what I paid it for !


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Well if you sit it out with your Gtr you shall reap the rewards👍


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

SKNAM said:


> Just had an email offering more again, this time £38,570. That's after it has been seen in person (as above). So the advice seems to be to not accept the first offer.


Wow, that’s strong money.
What mileage is yours?
I have a very clean 2010 premium in DMG with 23k on the clock.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Sure, 37k on the miles. Its a black edition. 1 prev owner, services every 6 months etc. From what I've learnt any bodywork or interior changes leads to less money and, as expected, the closer to original spec the better. Give yours a go and make sure you get WBAC to check it over so you get a genuine offer. The website ones are conditional on a full inspection and they use that to knock money off wherever they can (however small an issue) when they have the car in front of them. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

SKNAM said:


> Sure, 37k on the miles. Its a black edition. 1 prev owner, services every 6 months etc. From what I've learnt any bodywork or interior changes leads to less money and, as expected, the closer to original spec the better. Give yours a go and make sure you get WBAC to check it over so you get a genuine offer. The website ones are conditional on a full inspection and they use that to knock money off wherever they can (however small an issue) when they have the car in front of them. Let us know how you get on


Thanks
Mine has lots of carbon, inside and out. Is a Litchfield stage 1 with annual services less than 2k apart! Embarrassingly dry use only.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

And yours is a DMG like mine, got to be worth a few extra quid


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

The GT-R does look even more awesome it that colour, contrasts well with all the CF bits


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You’ll get nothing of them for aftermarket bits, that said what there paying is more than you’ll get messing with a low baller on the drive for an hour.


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

2016 37k Offered Me £46,750 last week had email offers gone up email yesterday not opened it yet, did not tell them its just had bellhousing, gearbox circlips, Alcon brakes 

But They ent having it and the suns out


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Kenco said:


> Thanks
> stage 1 with less than 2k apart! Embarrassingly dry use only.





Same as mine was except it was serviced every 6 months. Tried to keep it out the rain as much as possible and wouldn't use it if it was wet


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I paid £42k for my October 2010 car over eight years ago - WBAC have offered £37,500 for it, which seems like pretty reasonable depreciation! It's an 'M16' special edition so might be worth a bit more sold privately; I don't think WBAC would know what that was...
I've toyed with selling it but can't ever come up with anything else I want (that I can afford). Would love a new Bayside Blue GTR but can't really justify the extra cost when there's nothing wrong with mine and I only do 2-3000 miles a year in it!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

snuffy said:


> I've been counting the number of emails WBAC have seen my since I put mine in; 6 after the initial one.
> 
> Today they emailed and said it's now worth £40k.


They have now emailed and said it's £39k. 

I reckon they are trying to be clever here.

So first offer : £39.5k

Second offer : £40k

Third offer : £39k

Oo-oo-oo, Mr Peevly - quick, quiock, prices are coming down, snap it up now !!


----------



## Exotic (May 2, 2020)

I had a peek on auto trader and couldn't believe how much prices have gone up. 

I bought my 14 plate GTR (one owner, £70k miles) May last year for £36.5K (haggled £500 of the asking price)


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

I put my 18 plate on to see what they would offer. Believe it or not £67700 I only paid £80k 3 and a bit years ago thats good. 
I put my Mclaren 570s which I bought 14 months ago to see, and they offered £800 less than I paid for it from a dealer!! 
I have also sold them an Isuzu twin cab 67 plate £16800, insane prices but it must end soon so if you want rid do it now


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’d be getting shot if the 570

IF you can enjoy that for over a year with sub £1k loss that’s exceptional


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

Wont do that its an very nice car. love the thump in the back at 4k revs and cornering for a standard car is superb. Need to get it on a track really. The thing about the gtr is its so good at most things on a track apart from its weight and with standard suspension you will always get oversteer. Overheat tyres your done


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I’d love a Mac but too many horror stories.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s been a couple of interviews with cap on tv regarding pricing, I strongly believe wbac are offering decent money, for how long who know’s but I don’t see private sales been anywhere near wbac for a large percentage of cars.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

If a private sale isn't on or near what WBAC offer then I would be thinking what's wrong with the car. I mean, if you can't get WBAC to buy it (and that would yield you more money) why wouldn't you?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Wbac is based on an average of auction results not private sales.

I bet you can search autotrader and such likes and enter car details in wbac and get stronger money.
Buy from trader and sell to wbac👍


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

I brought an audi s3 convertible last week my17 at £24500 for general customer duties (21k miles) with things like magnetic drive, etc and in a rare dark blue (its in the previously sold section). You now will find it hard to get them for under £27k. I made an offer about a month ago, Then we were just getting some number plates, etc sorted. By the time I came to pick it up he said prices had gone up a lot. I brought from Benz bavarian in Derby and they said. basically because of the chip shortage, electric cars being expensive, etc second hand are going up. He says they cannot get cars fast enough and when I went to pick up mine he had a ferrari, Mercedes AMG GTR, BMW m4 convertible, range rovers all with sold on them and customers picking up the same day.

he said the trade believes it wont get better until mid next year as there is a fight between gaming platforms, vehicles and computers for the chips.


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

The big thing is we can all say our cars are all worth more at the moment but if you are selling and buying another you are in the inflated market for another car.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Some are worth more than others. It’s like house prices and also depends if your downgrading, you will have more to play with rather than other way around.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I agreed a price on my trade in SVR in March, and had it revalued June 1st by a RR dealer? Initial price was only if I put a full set of new tyres on it? June price was as it stood, no new tyres...I got £1K more than the initial conditional price😎


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Went on We buy any car a few days ago and they offered me 37k for my MY2010 one owner with 45k miles. Up from 34k earlier this year. 

I'm not sure how the conversation would go if I told them it's Stage 5 with lots of Carbon


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

mun25 said:


> The big thing is we can all say our cars are all worth more at the moment but if you are selling and buying another you are in the inflated market for another car.


Yep. Everyone wants top dollar for the one they are selling but expects to pay bottom dollar for the one they are buying.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

snuffy said:


> Yep. Everyone wants top dollar for the one they are selling but expects to pay bottom dollar for the one they are buying.


Nature of the best ....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Depends if you need to buy another car and is it new or not


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just wondering what my 3K MY15 would have been worth if I'd just sat on it another year! About £5K more I reckon.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't understand why anyone would sell to WBAC. Well I guess if someone is desperate, that's what they prey on and how they exist. They're okay to gain a low-ball value, then you should add on at least 10% and list it privately and aim for that.

Just sold my 16 plate Gtr with 44k miles which I owned from new, WBAC price was 45k, I listed it at 52k and sold it within a week for 50.5k.

I'm looking at an Exige 410 now for a change over the summer, WBAC pricing on them is nearly half what they're worth, I guess it's a specialist market, but Lotus prices are actually rising strong at the moment.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> I can't understand why anyone would sell to WBAC. Well I guess if someone is desperate, that's what they prey on and how they exist. They're okay to gain a low-ball value, then you should add on at least 10% and list it privately and aim for that.
> 
> Just sold my 16 plate Gtr with 44k miles which I owned from new, WBAC price was 45k, I listed it at 52k and sold it within a week for 50.5k.
> 
> I'm looking at an Exige 410 now for a change over the summer, WBAC pricing on them is nearly half what they're worth, I guess it's a specialist market, but Lotus prices are actually rising strong at the moment.


I'd normally agree but prices for quite a few performance cars are through the roof atm. My 67 plate TE made £67k after deductions at WBAC two weeks ago. The car needed new front Alcons and 4 tyres but they didn't seem to mind. I do quite a few track miles and I wouldn't sell privately for that reason.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

besty said:


> I'd normally agree but prices for quite a few performance cars are through the roof atm. My 67 plate TE made £67k after deductions at WBAC two weeks ago. The car needed new front Alcons and 4 tyres but they didn't seem to mind. I do quite a few track miles and I wouldn't sell privately for that reason.


Yes fair enough. It's just that they obviously only exist to buy cheap and make a profit, fair enough too. If they offered 67 I would be listing it at 75 and see what happens.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

mun25 said:


> I put my 18 plate on to see what they would offer. Believe it or not £67700 I only paid £80k 3 and a bit years ago thats good.
> I put my Mclaren 570s which I bought 14 months ago to see, and they offered £800 less than I paid for it from a dealer!!
> I have also sold them an Isuzu twin cab 67 plate £16800, insane prices but it must end soon so if you want rid do it now


You must be the only McLaren owner that hasn’t lost at least £60k on the price they paid for it, within 6 months!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I agree, they used to offer lowball amounts and you were better selling private. What I don't get is why even now people advertise "mint" lower mileage early examples for low 30's (and I suspect they go on to sell for less than asking) when WBAC offer high 30's. Just doesn't make sense, even if the car weren't mint you'd probably sell for more at WBAC and can do it just like that.

I get that cars are different in terms of supply and demand, but it does seem some have either been undervalued for a while and now possibly overvalued, or it's just some sort of "weird" blip. I know of friends with more "regular" cars still getting lowballed by WBAC so I assume the market is strong at the moment for GT-R's.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> Yes fair enough. It's just that they obviously only exist to buy cheap and make a profit, fair enough too. If they offered 67 I would be listing it at 75 and see what happens.


Despite their reputation they're paying strong money for good cars to either put through the auction or cinch. Given my cars condition £75k was never realistic. 19 plate TE's have been listed at £75k in April / May although there is one at £82k atm.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

If it wasnt for the badge a GTR would be easily in excess of 100k every day. If it had Porsche on it with that performance out the factory. For me one of the most undervalued cars (and yes I would say that being on this forum) lol.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Yep, I agree. Lots of badge snobbery. Lost count the amount of times I've read people with more expensive and slower cars saying they wouldn't buy a GT-R just because, well it's a Nissan and they make Micra's.......normally just proves the point. Paying more for the badge, not the ability. My personal favourite is someone I know who says GT-Rs are too common and he drives cars more exclusive (such as an R8 and an M4). Both nice cars, but let's not kid ourselves how many they've built in comparison...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I would never use WBAC either part ex on a day to day car or private for something like a modified GTR. I just see WBAC as a way of monitoring trends in bottom book prices


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

Trev, if you buy anything at the right price its value. Nobody buys a new mclaren as the depreciation is savage I think they are leased or pcp. By second hand, happy days and its a great car. As for WBAC you get rid straight away no aggro for a fair price. If you want the world and a million time wasters coming to your house to get 2/3k more carry on, and best of luck


----------



## Tizzard102 (May 7, 2021)

Think I must of brought my Gtr at the right time. 2013 with 25000 miles , Brought it November last year, Done 500 miles in it since owning it and paid 40k for it and I’m seeing them go for like 45/47k now same year/mileage😮😮


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

mun25 said:


> Trev, if you buy anything at the right price its value. Nobody buys a new mclaren as the depreciation is savage I think they are leased or pcp. By second hand, happy days and its a great car. As for WBAC you get rid straight away no aggro for a fair price. If you want the world and a million time wasters coming to your house to get 2/3k more carry on, and best of luck


It's the same reason I've always (bar once) traded my car in. It's just saves time and effort, around, it's job done there and then. Yes, of course the dealer is making money, but then I don't work for nothing either.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

They definetly are but theres no doubt that most cars are too. Ive a 2019 530e m sport plus. I bought it the middle of last year and now dealers are offering me the same price now as what i paid for it and lets be honest, most bmws depreciate pretty badly!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just check the piston heads thread that’s been running since lockdown 1 on this exact subject 

nearly all cars on way up, just gets bit more extreme top end in many cases 

so long as you got what you wanted

buying a replacement you still face the same issue


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Reano said:


>


It took WBAC 30 mins to go through my TE. They picked up some damage to the wheels and an area where they thought the paint had been redone which I wasn't aware of. They suggested a reduction but added £450 for my Ghost. Overall I was very happy with the net £66,800 and sold it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the above deal was extremely fair and hassle free


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think nowadays I wouldn't sell a GTR privately from home unless the person was known to me or other people (like a regular forum user). Far too many dodgy geezers about who might visit later!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think nowadays I wouldn't sell a GTR privately from home unless the person was known to me or other people (like a regular forum user). Far too many dodgy geezers about who might visit later!


I sold mine privately but took it to a carpark and parked it under the cctv. 
I didn't want the buyer viewing the car where it was stored as most thefts seems to happen at a later date. 

As it happens the buyer was a really good guy and understood the situation.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think nowadays I wouldn't sell a GTR privately from home unless the person was known to me or other people (like a regular forum user). Far too many dodgy geezers about who might visit later!


When I sold my previous GTR in 2019, I put it on the Forum and had a relatively new member offer to buy it. I arranged a viewing at Middlehurst and asked for a copy of his passport and driving licence and a few other details to confirm his identity before he collected the car from my home. Genuine buyers won't object. I would not allow a viewing or collection without taking these steps.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I've sold 4 cars privately in recent years 2 of which were modified. 3 cars sold to the first person who turned up and 1 to the second person. All strangers. 

So luckily I have had hassle free experience of private sales. 

I do live in the sticks which may help filter out the tyre kickers.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s nothing wrong with selling private at all, using a broker just gives a couple more options which may help with the sale.

Ability to finance the car and a relationship with a warranty company, not deal breakers for sure but an advantage from my view point.


----------



## Tizzard102 (May 7, 2021)

I’ve sold all of my Preformance cars in the past privately and never had a issue. One thing I did have to do at the beginning of the week is call my insurance company as I only insured the car for 40k when purchased last year where as now they are going for a lot more so I’ve had to increase the value of the car.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Tizzard102 said:


> I’ve sold all of my Preformance cars in the past privately and never had a issue. One thing I did have to do at the beginning of the week is call my insurance company as I only insured the car for 40k when purchased last year where as now they are going for a lot more so I’ve had to increase the value of the car.


I assume you don't live in a big city ?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Tizzard102 said:


> One thing I did have to do at the beginning of the week is call my insurance company as I only insured the car for 40k when purchased last year where as now they are going for a lot more so I’ve had to increase the value of the car.


Have you got an agreed value policy then ?


----------



## Tizzard102 (May 7, 2021)

I Iive in a big city


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Tizzard102 said:


> I Iive in a big city


I didn't know the value of a car changed depending on where you lived.

Apart from values varying from country to country that is.


----------



## Tizzard102 (May 7, 2021)

It’s not about city to city. I was just saying that the valve of them has gone up since buying mine back in November last year. If you have insured your car for 40k and something was to happen they would only pay 40k as that’s what you insured it for even let’s say if it was now worth 45k


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

So you have an agreed value policy then ?


----------



## Tizzard102 (May 7, 2021)

Yes that’s correct as a lot are like that


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, there you are then.

I would have thought most GT-R owners would have had a normal policy given the ages of the car, but maybe not then.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Insurance is like a postcode lottery when it comes to paying out.🙈


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I always sell privately, I see at as a few hours work that pays a very good wage of around 10% of the vehicle's value, i.e. the amount you save by not part exchanging or using 'We Buy Any...' type companies. Every car I've ever sold has gone to the first person to view. Just sold my Gtr within a week of advertising, and got 7k more than garages offered me against possible new purchases, and 5k more than WBAC. Each to their own of course, but 5k for a few hours work I will take every time


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

well wbc just offered me £33.890 for 2009 with 40k miles. its a clean car i mean very clean. I also did the clips and tsb recently. But they might try to knock me down for whatever they see fit?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

bartAPC said:


> well wbc just offered me £33.890 for 2009 with 40k miles. its a clean car i mean very clean. I also did the clips and tsb recently. But they might try to knock me down for whatever they see fit?


If you've described the stone chips / alloy damage accurately they shouldn't deduct much. They do check paint thickness for accident damage. The offers seem to increase after the first one after about 10 days. If you've got a tracker or Ghost tell them what it cost and ask for a bit more.

I sold my 09 car after 3 years in 2012 and got £37,500. If yours is really clean and low owners / fsh it might be worth nearly that retail today.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

As has been said already, cars are up across the board. I passed on a MY21 demo Bayside Blue GTR about 2 months ago at £81k. BB is an uncommon colour, another has just hit the market at £88k. I hope Nissan come good on my order for a new car or I am going to be a bit miffed


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Not all cars are up. I know of 2 cases where nearly new cars (one a RS6 and one Range Rover Sport suprcharged) are shedding money like a stone still. Even trying WBAC over the past 6 weeks has shown they are not gaining. It's the increasingly new price of GT-R's and the demand that is keeping them firm in the trade.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The irony is people just throw thousands on mods then ignore the resale value 

also if you then jumping into another car, that too is likely to have had a price increase , like houses.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

mondie said:


> As has been said already, cars are up across the board. I passed on a MY21 demo Bayside Blue GTR about 2 months ago at £81k. BB is an uncommon colour, another has just hit the market at £88k. I hope Nissan come good on my order for a new car or I am going to be a bit miffed


That particular one was up for £87k, dropped to £84k and sold then to AT if it's the one your on about. 

I thought it was strange it was not able to sell at £87k so they lowered price only for another INDY to list it for higher than it didn't sell in first place for?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know Andy. The car I was referring to was in Newcastle.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

MY11 with 75k on the clocks - £27k from WBAC


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Simonh said:


> MY11 with 75k on the clocks - £27k from WBAC


Doesn't look generous. The WBAC offer seems to go up after a few days.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I’ve no intention to sell was just curious for those of us at higher miles


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think thats pretty fair , 75k is alot compared to the rest of the market.

good cars as we know (serviced and not fitted with ebay parts) are hard to find.

mileage should not put people off, but they have to take a cut so id imagine early 30s on that


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I’ve no regrets I bought it to use it (incurable cancer and all that) and use it I certainly did, was my full on daily driver for over 4 years before chemo and a change to working from home cut the miles on it down to next to nothing. It had a full respray recently so I’d put it up round £33-35k or so if I did try and sell


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your oncology diagnosis

i actually work in this area 

everyone thinks I import cars


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Simonh said:


> I’ve no regrets I bought it to use it (incurable cancer and all that) and use it I certainly did, was my full on daily driver for over 4 years before chemo and a change to working from home cut the miles on it down to next to nothing. It had a full respiratory recently so I’d put it up round £33-35k or so if I did try and sell


Thats so sad. Very sorry to hear mate. Tbh the value of the car is irrelivent in this case. Enjoy it to its most.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I am a long way from dead got plenty of years left in me yet! Matt you’ll perhaps appreciate this. diagnosed with follicular non Hodgkin lymphoma in 2013, 2017 I was also diagnosed with hodgkins lymphoma - better odds of winning the lottery to get both or some such shitty luck.

6 months or pretty awful treatment, a combination of immunotherapy and chemotherapy (escalated beacopp with rituximab) and not a sign of it since, all symptoms gone no sign of any remaining tumours at the moment.

it will _almost_ certainly come back at some point and kill me but for now life is for living while science does its thing and comes up with better treatments and future options.


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

besty said:


> If you've described the stone chips / alloy damage accurately they shouldn't deduct much. They do check paint thickness for accident damage. The offers seem to increase after the first one after about 10 days. If you've got a tracker or Ghost tell them what it cost and ask for a bit more.
> 
> I sold my 09 car after 3 years in 2012 and got £37,500. If yours is really clean and low owners / fsh it might be worth nearly that retail today.


My mate just advertised it for me just to see what happens at 37000. id hate to sell but preffer to move to a newer car tbh


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I can’t comment due to our industry regulations on treatment but hang in there 

People get really hung up on car stuff

its a reason ( one of) I stepped back off here. There’s way more to life.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I keep an eye on developments, the fnhl is the one that will come back and is the one that has the most research as I understand it and yeah lots of very positive developments on the horizon. There is always that small outside chance it will never get back to levels that require treatment and I’ve made significant changes to diet and lifestyle since that original diagnosis. All in all I don’t even worry about it any more, life is too short for that.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

snuffy said:


> They have now emailed and said it's £39k.
> 
> I reckon they are trying to be clever here.
> 
> ...


£37k today. 

I only checked out of interest.


----------

